# Trolley/winch combo for Brush



## Reg (Mar 3, 2012)

Switch your youtube settings to HD

Not as boring to watch as the title suggests. Just an example of time saved with a little foresight, and the right gear.

A recent job where the brush of 9 firs had to be hauled out from from the bottom of a long, steep back yard. 

We combine the Arbtrolley and the portable winch where otherwise either would have been pretty useless on their own.

I'd say we were loaded to about x 6 what a person would physically be able to carry, which was compressed and held with a ratchet strap. I think we did about 12 loads in total, whilst the timber was cut and left as firewood. 

Only light duty rigging needed....what a difference wheels make.... 

Probably saved at least 4-5 hours on the job and what would have been some very sore feet if we'd otherwise had to carry all that stuff out by hand.

Not ideal for with the head-cam, I realise everything looks a little squashed and shaky but it was just easier that way. Thanks

Arbortrolley Winch combo - YouTube


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 3, 2012)

WoW, looks like some of those loads could of weighed 12 to 15 hundred pounds. Use a big drill here with a small generator to turn the grcs into something similiar but not the same, ya know. How's BC treating ya? Hopefully great.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool ! Maybe use a small trash can to flake the rope that comes out of the winch into, makes it easy to move the rope around the site.


----------



## Reg (Mar 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Cool ! Maybe use a small trash can to flake the rope that comes out of the winch into, makes it easy to move the rope around the site.



Very good eye for detail Danno....yeah after about the 6th time I was getting bugged by that, but carried on regardless. 

Thanks Ricky, good days and bad days you know. I'm looking forward to seeing the arse-end of winter now....I mean, not that its been cold, just quiet on the work front.


----------



## newsawtooth (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice tool you made there, Reg. You saved the kids and yourself a lot of misery.


----------



## taalow (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but I really like the cool idea.
With the right gear, it just makes a hard work that simple!


----------



## greenline tree (Mar 10, 2012)

*Where to buy this trolley?*

Hi there,this looks like a very good time and labour saving tool in the right location.
We are in Vancouver BC and wondering if you know where we could find this?
Looked on the Wesspur web site can not find it ?
thnaks


----------



## Reg (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks. I think wespur do sell the winch, and you can get the cart at Stein USA. Tell em you saw it here at AS


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 11, 2012)

We made a cart similar to that a couple years ago, called it the "crotch cart" because it would hit you in the dingle berries if you didn't watch your body position. 

That little rope winch seems to be perfect for that.


----------



## treevet (Mar 11, 2012)

I bet my Dingo 525TX would also pull that wagon right up that steep part and easily up the rest of the way without dealing with all that rope. I got a hitch plate attachment we fabbed. 

Might be another avenue for revenue for ya Reg and do a vid of that set up? Sure a dingo with BM attachment grapple will advance brush and logs but you cannot get that much on. If ya had a pintel set up the cart would have a hard time tipping. Bet you could actually drive it back down the hill too without taking it off.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 11, 2012)

AA's Steiner (with the duals off) and cart would have loaded that out effeciently, with the fines in the slip scoop.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 11, 2012)

treevet said:


> I bet my Dingo 525TX would also pull that wagon right up that steep part and easily up the rest of the way without dealing with all that rope. I got a hitch plate attachment we fabbed.
> 
> Might be another avenue for revenue for ya Reg and do a vid of that set up? Sure a dingo with BM attachment grapple will advance brush and logs but you cannot get that much on. If ya had a pintel set up the cart would have a hard time tipping. Bet you could actually drive it back down the hill too without taking it off.



I think you would have eaten that Dingo for lunch had you tried to run it up that... getting down wouldn't have been very fun either.


----------



## Reg (Mar 11, 2012)

treevet said:


> I bet my Dingo 525TX would also pull that wagon right up that steep part and easily up the rest of the way without dealing with all that rope. I got a hitch plate attachment we fabbed.
> 
> Might be another avenue for revenue for ya Reg and do a vid of that set up? Sure a dingo with BM attachment grapple will advance brush and logs but you cannot get that much on. If ya had a pintel set up the cart would have a hard time tipping. Bet you could actually drive it back down the hill too without taking it off.



The cart, winch and lines etc take up no more than 4ft of room on the back of my truck....amongst all the other $hit I bring. Considering nobody even asks me to bring that stuff, and the fact that I had no idea what that job involved until I got there, I was just glad I threw it on that morning....I know the boys were too as it turned out.


----------



## treevet (Mar 12, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I think you would have eaten that Dingo for lunch had you tried to run it up that... getting down wouldn't have been very fun either.



Don't agree Danno and I know you got a Dinger like I do. Wouldn't take it down the steepest part with the ridge but rather drag it up with a rope. Rest of the way, direct hook up to the handle and sing some songs while listening to my ipod it would be so easy (if not wet). 

I hear ya Reg. Those guys shoulda at least bought ya lunch and given ya a parade around the block on their shoulders  (or on a Steiner lol)


----------



## treemandan (Mar 12, 2012)

treevet said:


> Don't agree Danno and I know you got a Dinger like I do. Wouldn't take it down the steepest part with the ridge but rather drag it up with a rope. Rest of the way, direct hook up to the handle and sing some songs while listening to my ipod it would be so easy (if not wet).
> 
> I hear ya Reg. Those guys shoulda at least bought ya lunch and given ya a parade around the block on their shoulders  (or on a Steiner lol)



Oh thank God cause for a minute there I thought you were suggesting...:msp_unsure:

If you toss a porty on the Dingo along with a trash can for the tail end of the rope you have quick way to untie and retie but its gonna take up a bit more room than 4 feet.


I have done some arial trolleys with brush and logs which came out OK... better than the alternative.


----------



## treevet (Mar 12, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Oh thank God cause for a minute there I thought you were suggesting...:msp_unsure:
> 
> If you toss a porty on the Dingo along with a trash can for the tail end of the rope you have quick way to untie and retie but its gonna take up a bit more room than 4 feet.
> 
> ...



our Dingo has mini porty always attached to the horizontal (Dingo) grapple with a short three strand half inch loop. Always on there ready to go. No need for a huge line but we have a better system than a garbage can for all our ropes.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 13, 2012)

treevet said:


> our Dingo has mini porty always attached to the horizontal (Dingo) grapple with a short three strand half inch loop. Always on there ready to go. No need for a huge line but we have a better system than a garbage can for all our ropes.



Trash can rigging is all the rage vet. Get with the times..


----------

